# Security in Egypt



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

I now know why I'm awake at 1:30 at night. The police are riding around in circles around the blocks in the neighborhood putting on their sirens and flashing lights. Thanks for the security, but could you please do it without the sirens twice every minute in the middle of the night? Is it to scare away the thieves or let them know you are there so they can hide?


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

I don't hear them in the middle of the night but I have noticed sirens (I assume police cars) inside Rehab, where we hardly ever used to get that. Either more dodgy people in the area or more police presence. I wonder.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Maybe the got their siren fixed?

I live near a hospital and hear sirens and the shouting of get out the way... even at 2am when there is no traffic... they just like to make a noise


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

aykalam said:


> I don't hear them in the middle of the night but I have noticed sirens (I assume police cars) inside Rehab, where we hardly ever used to get that. Either more dodgy people in the area or more police presence. I wonder.


Recently I have heard of 2 holdups in 10th of Ramadan in which the people carrying money were shot after being followed from the bank. A third was not shot but was followed from the bank and had a good amount stolen. I have had my door kicked in in broad daylight because someone did a flying leap from a building that was partially built (it's now gated and bricked thank God). I have heard of a Judge's wife and daughter being abducted. I have also heard of gang rape. Where there used to be women walking after dark, there is a rare car driving down the road after dark. As the economy continues to remain slow I would imagine more of this kind of thing is going to be happening. I doubt a truck running around the neighborhood waking up the sleeping is going to deter desperation. If you want to catch them you need to sneak up on them, not let them know you are coming. You need to watch for people watching the banks and have some kind of strategy. 

If people were less concerned about how they look and more concerned with doing their jobs they would become more affective. I'm sure the police know fully that Egypt is more difficult to patrol. I am also sure a lot more things have been going on than have been reported.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

There is also the possibility that Ahmed the taxi driver and Mustafa with a Van have police syrens installed in their vehicles just for fun or because they think its cute and they put full blast last night whilst running in circles around your block to celebrte Ahli's victory?


----------



## hyper_janice (Jan 13, 2012)

Sonrisa said:


> There is also the possibility that Ahmed the taxi driver and Mustafa with a Van have police syrens installed in their vehicles just for fun or because they think its cute and they put full blast last night whilst running in circles around your block to celebrte Ahli's victory?


Definitely a police vehicle I have seen before with police lined up in the back (dark blue truck with a cab). I am sure it was not celebratory soccer fans. From 1:30 till 2 am?


----------

